# TrailManor and Minivan Owners??



## Fox and Hound (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi, I'm RE-posting some questions under a more specific thread title.  

I'm hoping to find someone who pulls a TrailManor with a minivan comparable to my 2003 Odyssey (1250# max weight in vehicle, 3500# max towing limit according to Honda's numbers).  The TM factory and dealer says no problem at all with the 2619 and also they don't seem ruffled by a minivan and the 2720SL.  

I'm very much hoping to find someone who has a minivan and a TM, who could answer some real life questions from experience such as...

Are you having any problems towing a TM with your minivan?  If so, what are the limitations you've found and/or any workarounds?
Thanks very much,
F&H


----------



## skippy (May 16, 2005)

TrailManor and Minivan Owners??

I saw your question about towing a TM with a minivan.  We have a KIA Sedona van with the same towing weights & are interested in purchasing a TM 2619. We were also wondering if our van could handle it, & if there were any problems anyone found. We were wondering if you got any replys to your question that you would be willing to share.  If not that is fine.  My email address is Michelsonwa@cs.com.  Thanks


----------

